# BP



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

*If this is true, I hope those responsible drown in their own puke. *


*(CNN)* -- The morning the Deepwater Horizon oil rig exploded, a BP executive and a Transocean official argued over how to proceed with the drilling, rig survivors told CNN's Anderson Cooper in an exclusive interview.
The survivors' account paints perhaps the most detailed picture yet of what happened on the deepwater rig -- and the possible causes of the April 20 explosion. 
The BP official wanted workers to replace heavy mud, used to keep the well's pressure down, with lighter seawater to help speed a process that was costing an estimated $750,000 a day and was already running five weeks late, rig survivors told CNN.
BP won the argument, said Doug Brown, the rig's chief mechanic. "He basically said, 'Well, this is how it's gonna be.' "
"That's what the big argument was about," added Daniel Barron III.
Shortly after the exchange, chief driller Dewey Revette expressed concern and opposition too, the workers said, and on the drilling floor, they chatted among themselves. 
"I don't ever remember doing this," they said, according to Barron.
"I think that's why Dewey was so reluctant to try to do it," Barron said, "because he didn't feel it was the right way to have things done."
<!--startclickprintexclude--> <SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var currExpandable = "expand18"; if(typeof CNN.expandableMap === 'object') { CNN.expandableMap.push(currExpandable); } var currExpandableHeight = 360;  </SCRIPT>

















<CITE class=expCaption>Video: Survivors of oil rig explosion speak</CITE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var mediaObj = new Object(); mediaObj.type = 'video'; mediaObj.contentId = ''; mediaObj.source = '/video/us/2010/06/04/ac.rig.explosion.survivors.cnn'; mediaObj.source = mediaObj.source.replace('/video/',''); </SCRIPT> 
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> mediaObj.lgImage = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('src'); mediaObj.lgImageX = 640; mediaObj.lgImageY = currExpandableHeight; mediaObj.origImageX = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('width'); mediaObj.origImageY = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('height'); mediaObj.contentType = 'Video'; CNN.expElements.expand18Store = mediaObj; </SCRIPT> <SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var currExpandable = "expand28"; if(typeof CNN.expandableMap === 'object') { CNN.expandableMap.push(currExpandable); } var currExpandableHeight = 360; </SCRIPT>

















<CITE class=expCaption>Video: Attorney: BP's 'conduct is criminal'</CITE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var mediaObj = new Object(); mediaObj.type = 'video'; mediaObj.contentId = ''; mediaObj.source = '/video/bestoftv/2010/06/08/ac.steve.gordon.intv.cnn'; mediaObj.source = mediaObj.source.replace('/video/',''); </SCRIPT> 
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> mediaObj.lgImage = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('src'); mediaObj.lgImageX = 640; mediaObj.lgImageY = currExpandableHeight; mediaObj.origImageX = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('width'); mediaObj.origImageY = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('height'); mediaObj.contentType = 'Video'; CNN.expElements.expand28Store = mediaObj; </SCRIPT> <SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var currExpandable = "expand38"; if(typeof CNN.expandableMap === 'object') { CNN.expandableMap.push(currExpandable); } var currExpandableHeight = 360; </SCRIPT>

















<CITE class=expCaption>Video: 'I want my brother's life back'</CITE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var mediaObj = new Object(); mediaObj.type = 'video'; mediaObj.contentId = ''; mediaObj.source = '/video/us/2010/06/08/bts.sen.oil.spill.liability.hearing.cnn'; mediaObj.source = mediaObj.source.replace('/video/',''); </SCRIPT> 
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> mediaObj.lgImage = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('src'); mediaObj.lgImageX = 640; mediaObj.lgImageY = currExpandableHeight; mediaObj.origImageX = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('width'); mediaObj.origImageY = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('height'); mediaObj.contentType = 'Video'; CNN.expElements.expand38Store = mediaObj; </SCRIPT> <SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var currExpandable = "expand48"; if(typeof CNN.expandableMap === 'object') { CNN.expandableMap.push(currExpandable); } var currExpandableHeight = 360; </SCRIPT>

















<CITE class=expCaption>Video: Oil spill from year 1910 still visible</CITE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var mediaObj = new Object(); mediaObj.type = 'video'; mediaObj.contentId = ''; mediaObj.source = '/video/us/2010/06/08/wian.1910.oil.gusher.cnn'; mediaObj.source = mediaObj.source.replace('/video/',''); </SCRIPT> 
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> mediaObj.lgImage = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('src'); mediaObj.lgImageX = 640; mediaObj.lgImageY = currExpandableHeight; mediaObj.origImageX = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('width'); mediaObj.origImageY = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('height'); mediaObj.contentType = 'Video'; CNN.expElements.expand48Store = mediaObj; </SCRIPT> <SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var currExpandable = "expand58"; if(typeof CNN.expandableMap === 'object') { CNN.expandableMap.push(currExpandable); } var currExpandableHeight = 436; </SCRIPT>

















<CITE class=expCaption>Tracking the spill</CITE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> if(typeof currExpandable != "string") { currExpandable = ''; } currExpandableHeight = 436; var mediaObj = new Object(); mediaObj.type = 'flash'; mediaObj.contentId = ''; mediaObj.source = 'http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/interactive/2010/04/us/explainer.oil.slick/multi.tab.explainer.swf';</SCRIPT> 

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> mediaObj.lgImage = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('src'); mediaObj.lgImageX = 640; mediaObj.lgImageY = currExpandableHeight; mediaObj.origImageX = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('width'); mediaObj.origImageY = $(currExpandable).select('img.box-image')[0].readAttribute('height'); mediaObj.contentType = 'interactive'; CNN.expElements.expand58Store = mediaObj; </SCRIPT> 

<!--endclickprintexclude-->Revette was among the 11 workers killed when the rig exploded that night. 
In the CNN interviews, the workers described a corporate culture of cutting staff and ignoring warning signs ahead of the blast. They said BP routinely cut corners and pushed ahead despite concerns about safety.
The rig survivors also said it was always understood that you could get fired if you raised safety concerns that might delay drilling. Some co-workers had been fired for speaking out, they said. 
It can cost up to $1 million a day to operate a deepwater rig, according to industry experts.
Safety was "almost used as a crutch by the company," Barron said. He said he was once scolded for standing on a bucket on the rig, yet the next day, Transocean ordered a crane to continue operating amid high winds, against its own policies. "It's like they used it against us -- the safety policies -- you know, to their advantage.
"I don't think there was ever a plan set in place, because no one ever thought this was gonna ever happen," he added.
BP spokesman Robert Wine would not comment on specific allegations, saying the company has to "wait for the investigations to be completed. We can't prejudge them."
"BP's priority is always safety," he said.
Transocean, the world's largest offshore drilling contractor, said its top priority is safety.
"There is no scenario or circumstance under which it will be compromised," the company said in a written statement. "So critical is safety at Transocean that every crew member has stop-work authority, a real-time method by which all work is halted should any employee suspect an unsafe situation or operation." 
In Washington on Tuesday, Rep. Nick Rahall, the chairman of the House Natural Resources Committee, sought more answers. In a letter to Steven Newman, CEO of Transocean, Rahall said records from the rig indicate 18 people at work on the second shift with "zero engineers, electricians, mechanics or subsea supervisors" on duty the night of the explosion.
Rahall added that payroll records show 20 crewmen, including seven of the 11 men who died, had worked a 24-hour shift six days before the explosion. Rig workers typically work 12-hour days.
"Although these reports do not provide a complete picture of who exactly was working during the time of the explosion and in the days leading up to it, when combined with the ongoing BP internal investigation that suggests that inattentiveness may have been a contributing factor in the disaster, I have serious questions about whether enough people were working on the night of April 20 to adequately handle the complex operations that were being performed, or if crew fatigue caused by extended shifts may have played a role," wrote Rahall, D-West Virginia, the chairman of the House Natural Resources Committee.
Rahall called on the company to give his committee more detailed logs and a further explanation of its staffing -- a request Transocean said it would meet.
But Transocean said no worker put in a 24-hour day, and the documents Rahall cited didn't tell the whole picture. Daily drilling reports track operations and "certain personnel," it said, "but does not use them to catalog complete crew shifts or the actual hours worked by each crewmember."


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

<!--endclickprintexclude-->Revette was among the 11 workers killed when the rig exploded that night. 
That was my son's 2nd grade teachers Father ........he was in 2nd grade this year


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

She took about 2 weeks off then came back to class .....I have the deepest sympathies for the families that lost someone to this disaster


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea it sad for sure ..... i work in 1 of the busiest natural gas fields . high pressure and high volume and been in some situations where a company rep wanted to do something stupid . told them go ahead call me later i'll be at the house.. my prayers go out to the families that lost there loved ones ....


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i have worked in almost every end of the oilfield and anybody that has any bit of knowledge about drilling rigs knows that had to be the stupidest thing you could do my prayers go out to theur familys


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

BP is so FU i hope they pay big time


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry but ******* bp all they want to do is find a way to tap back into the well not cap it


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

the thing that happened is during shift change (when it happened) they wherent watching the cauges


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

BP has stopped the leak. They put a wedding ring on it and now it's no longer putting out.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

who told u that bp has put a tap on it they are still leaking 50 barrols a day


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Masher said:


> BP has stopped the leak. They put a wedding ring on it and now it's no longer putting out.


:haha: Nice one!! Why not, they've tried everything else! Worked on my buddy's wife. Lol! :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> BP has stopped the leak. They put a wedding ring on it and now it's no longer putting out.


haha :haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

then and now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. I watched that the other day... all sounds familure huh.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

And thats what these record setting billion $ per qtr mucky mucks do is watch 30 yr ol vids to get there ideas to fail at stopping a repeat spill. Y wasn't these relief well on stand by just incase? Wait I know, they couldn't afford it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The similarities are crazy.
history repeated all over again.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Every time I think about this mess I get angry. It hasn't personally affected me yet but it will be a problem for us all soon.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will say this and it may **** someone off but i don't care.. the gulf coast, the government , and people from south la should be lucky that this happened to the largest oil and natural gas producer in the world .. and they have the resources and money to pay for what is happening .. if it was joe blow oil and gas they would have washed there hands along time ago.. and bp is 1 of the safest and enviroment friendly companies out there...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed: i completely agre with you Walker.


----------

